# This is totally off topic....



## andro (31/1/15)

does anybody know if a phone line ( extension ) is been phisically cut in half ( by a stupid contractor ) can be sorted it out or must i call telkom ?


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Was this done inside or outside? If its inside, you could always use one of those junction boxes and basically put a connector on either end and clip them into the box. Thus making a closed connection again. (If that makes any sense?)

If its outside, I think it will need to be replaced because of needing to be weather proof.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/15)

Can you find the break in the cable? 

Is there sufficient slack? 

You could join it with a box and connector (rj11 or rj45)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (31/1/15)

Zodd said:


> Was this done inside or outside? If its inside, you could always use one of those junction boxes and basically put a connector on either end and clip them into the box. Thus making a closed connection again. (If that makes any sense?)
> 
> If its outside, I think it will need to be replaced because of needing to be weather proof.


is inside was running on a corner of my bedroom .


----------



## andro (31/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Can you find the break in the cable?
> 
> Is there sufficient slack?
> 
> You could join it with a box and connector (rj11 or rj45)


is there 50 cm each side . so yes . and i have extra cable that the guy left there from the alarm company that is the same as the one cutted. ok will look for those boxes thingy


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

andro said:


> is inside was running on a corner of my bedroom .


You should be ok to use the junction box then as @shaunnadan said. 
Only thing you need to check then is that there is enough slack to be able to reach the box.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/15)

You could also just twist each of the wires together and seal each one with a bit of insulation tape, just match up the colours, should work just fine until you can find a fancier solution.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/15)

that could work if its flex cable (multi strands of copper) solid cable you should be a bit more careful . if its solid cable then rough up the edges of the cable with some sandpaper before you twist them as the sometimes have a thin layer of clear coating.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## andro (31/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> that could work if its flex cable (multi strands of copper) solid cable you should be a bit more careful . if its solid cable then rough up the edges of the cable with some sandpaper before you twist them as the sometimes have a thin layer of clear coating.


can i solder it?


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

andro said:


> can i solder it?



Yes but no need, twist is good enough.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/15)

i agree with @johan - just twist , insulate and ur sorted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (31/1/15)

IIRC Rj11/Rj45 cable is colour coded and you might need a crimper tool to get it into the connector. So for now you can strip back some insulation and use insulation tape to rejoin the cables, be sure to separate each colour and tape up the whole connection until you get the right connector.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

